# Turbohawk Vs. Alpha Max 32



## laker11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Try doing a thread search on this topic I know I've seen a couple on this topic.


----------



## Headshot17 (Aug 17, 2009)

I shot both before I bought the Alphamax, to me the alphamax felt totally different when drawing back and shooting. Definately the alphamax is SWEET!


----------



## 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 22, 2009)

I shot both and preferred the Turbo hawk. The pro who owns the shop let me shoot his personal bows. On his turbo hawk he drilled and tapped the riser and installed the same string suppressor that is on the am 32. It shot way better than the am 32. 
I ended up buying a new Reezen 6.5, no other bows could offer anything close to a good enough reason to leave Mathews. They have been good to me.
Go with the turbo hawk and put a string suppressor on it if you like hoyt and save yourself $250.


----------

